# Just a newbie saying Hello!



## julezdisney (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi there! I'm just a newbie to horseforum and the world of horses altogether really. I had a fierce obsession in my early teens. My dad put me in lessons - I only took 3, I didn't like my teacher, the horse, or that I had to learn on Western when I wanted to learn on English. 

lol... Well here I am 20 years later and I WANT to learn Western, and I'm reading everything I can get my hands on before I choose a stable. I'd like to start out at a lesson every two weeks, that's really all my schedule will allow right now, hopefully in the spring I can move that to weekly. 

My long term goals would be horse ownership, competitive trails, and barrels!

I took a trail ride last week, would like to do another 2 before I go to my first lesson, just to mix things up and feel confident going in. Any suggestions for me? 

I love the connection I have with a horse. They seem to like me too, and I can say that all I want to do is FLY when I'm on the back of those beautiful creatures. I've done a trot, and all I want is FASTER FASTER FASTER! :lol:

Any advice would be fantastic! Thanks!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Welcome to the Horse Forum

We have a section on Western Riding, broken down into different disciplines.

Join in, we don't bite..... :lol:

Enjoy, PS I like Western Riding too :wink:


.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you


----------

